# adria van m



## peterandclare

do any other members have the adria van m 

we are new to motor homing and bought ours in november 2006 (looking forward to retirement in 2009) 

it has been best leisure buy we ever made! 

we would welcome any views/comments/hints especially in the area of awnings and motor cycle racks 

many thanks 

all the best 

pete and clare


----------



## rowley

Welcome to the Forum. I cannot recall any VanM owners but there are plenty of Twins on here.


----------



## relay

We've just put a deposit on one but won't be taking delivery of it for a few weeks (got to demolish the shed and put hard-standing in the back garden), so very happy to hear you are pleased with yours. Sorry, can't help with your question but nice to know you are out there. 

-H


----------



## peterandclare

just to reawaken this one as we have seen a couple of van Ms recently 

any other owners out there in MHF land? 

we are booked in for service next weekso are there any ideas of what may need looking at that we have not spotted? 

such as 

- roof light blind buckles up in wind (probably does not seal correctly in first place) 
- regulator on gas seems intermittent 
- water dumps well above zero degrees C 
- better sound system needed (speakers are in doors currently) 

otherwise after 7000 miles and 2 years and many nights away all seems OK 

pete


----------



## relay

peterandclare said:


> any other owners out there in MHF land?


Hi Pete, We've had ours for 6 weeks now. Absolutely love the drive and layout.


> - regulator on gas seems intermittent


We've just had ours replaced as it wouldn't let any gas through at all.


> - better sound system needed (speakers are in doors currently)


we haven't got any sound system in ours


> otherwise after 7000 miles and 2 years and many nights away all seems OK


Very glad to hear you're pleased with yours too and hope you have many many more good trips. We've got a bit of an issue with the leisure battery at the moment. It's completely flat and as we can't put it on hook-up I think we'll have to remove it to charge it. Driving over 75 miles put nothing back at all. Do you find yours lasts ok? We were hoping to put a bigger one in, as 70Mh seems a bit small but there isn't room where it's meant to go.
Looking forward to getting away soon, but also a bit concerned about keeping water in the tanks as it does seem to dump it at the first sign of a chilly spell!
-H


----------



## premiermotorhomes

The automatic dump valve is designed to open when a set temperatute is met. This is a good few degrees above 0, also wind chill will play a factor too, so it may drop at a temperatute lower than it actually may be.
The dump valve will also open when your battery voltage starts to tail off, it needs power to open. This gaurantees it will open prior to battery failure and the possible consequence of water freezing in your pipes.

I think the Renault speakers are hard wired, so if you are happy with a crimping tool or heat shrink and a soldering iron, then you could undertake this. Be careful of your warranty, though I would be suprised if this would affect it. If after you have changed to good speakers the quality is poor, then you would have to consider a replacement head unit.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## peterandclare

many thanks for help on these issues you guys 

we have not had any problems with our leisure battery so far - it generally seems to keep well charged up=, but we rarely use it as we hook up as soon as we arrive on site 

all the best to you all 

pete


----------

